# His and Hers Shift Cable Adjustment



## jpg68gto (Dec 2, 2014)

Good afternoon all,

I know this has been asked before and I read the threads and I still have an issue with my adjustment. I have a 68 and have replaced the cable bracket, the lever on the trans, and new shift cable. I adjust the bracket to 7-1/4" from the pin like the manual says and the cable is nowhere close, adjust so the cable fits and then I can't get first gear. I have played around with it and cannot find a "happy place" Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jpg68gto said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> I know this has been asked before and I read the threads and I still have an issue with my adjustment. I have a 68 and have replaced the cable bracket, the lever on the trans, and new shift cable. I adjust the bracket to 7-1/4" from the pin like the manual says and the cable is nowhere close, adjust so the cable fits and then I can't get first gear. I have played around with it and cannot find a "happy place" Any tips would be appreciated.



Are all your parts factory original or aftermarket?

Does the U-clip that holds the shift cable to the trans bracket only install one way? Could it be put into place on the wrong side of the bracket, thus moving it slightly forward or backward from where it should be?

I would remove the cable at the transmission end. Then run the transmission selector lever down on the transmission through its assorted positions - Park, Neutral, Drive, Second, and First and at the same time, put the shifter lever in the corresponding indicator position.

Then note how far off the selector pin on the selector lever is from the end of the cable eye when you place the His & Hers into the corresponding selection. Should tell you if the cable is too short, or if close but incorrectly adjusted.

Reading some other past posts on the same problem, it may simply be too short a cable if aftermarket. I also assume that the His & Hers cable may be a different length than the non-His & Hers console shift as found on the Lemans. I found this description for the Lemans/Tempest floor shift console - HERE IS A BRAND NEW AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION SHIFTER CABLE . THIS FITS ; *** 1968 1969 1970 1971 1972 PONTIAC GTO AND LEMANS WITH TH350 TH400 AND FLOOR CONSOLE SHIFTER IT IS *31 1/2" LONG AND HAS A 19 " MOUNTING DISTANCE BETWEEN U-CLIPS 
I CAN'T CONFIRM THAT DUAL GATE USES THE SAME CABLE 
*

I saw another cable said to be for the His & Hers which was listed as 30".


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

PontiacJim said:


> jpg68gto said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon all,
> ...


I have a 68 gto now and owned one back in the seventies. They are or we're both his/ hers shifters . You need to get info from folk that actually own them. I will be happy to help. Also I strongly recommend you join if not a member to PY forum. They have s 68/69 only page for technical help . And a 66/67 whitch will get you the help you need. The his hers was s 67/68 only option. I know the 442 used a few years also . The more picture you take the more it helps . I will also add that these are nice looking shifters but are not by a long shot your best options . The Doug


----------



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

I’m having the same problems. I have a 70 gto with the his/her shifter and I can’t get first gear either. Does anyone know about cable length for a 70, was this factory option? Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tflorek said:


> I’m having the same problems. I have a 70 gto with the his/her shifter and I can’t get first gear either. Does anyone know about cable length for a 70, was this factory option? Thanks



If you have a true His & Hers, then it was added. The Hurst dual gate His & Hers was last used in 1968. Pontiac used a version of their own beginning in 1969 called the Rally Sport shifter. So I suspect that if someone installed a shift cable made for the His & Hers, it might not work on the 1969 and later Pontiac shifter.


----------



## T41Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

The 68 GTO dual gate is a direct bolt in shifter in any 68-72 GTO or LeMans with a factory console. The dual gate shifter cable is a different length from the factory slap stick shifter. You can get the correct cable from a company called " The Parts Place ". If you have the correct cable the only adjust there is, is where the cable connects to the transmission. The adjustment is around 5/8"- 3/4" you'll loosen the pin that cable connects to, you don't have to remove it. If it's all the way forward slide it all the way back or visa-versa. I had my daughter in the car and she made sure the shifter was all the way forward in the park position and I was under the car taking care of the adjustment. Mine shifter was a 68 GTO dual gate that had been completely rebuilt and had a new cable. Once I was finished I had first gear and it would now lock in park. Hope this helps.


----------



## T41Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

One other thing if nothing you try works posts pic of the mounting bracket and the pin on the selector on the trans. Let's make sure you have the right parts your car is 51 years old things can be changed. I can also post a pic of mine if you want I know I have the right parts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I ran into this forever on my dual gate '67, even with two different transmissions and two different cables. In every case, the cable acted like it was about 1/4 inch too long. When adjusted per manufacturer's specs, I could never get into manual low. I ended up modifying the bellcrank on the shift shaft, so that I could pivot it a hair forward, taking up the slack in the cable. Be careful, though, as you don't want to move the spool valve (shift valve) out of it's position or you can get slippage if it doesn't line up as it should. Just moving my bellcrank SLIGHTLY forward did the trick...trans goes into every gear in both ranges, and the gate line-up is perfect. I drove the car about 20 years before I fixed this issue!!!


----------



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

Yup I would say it out of a 68. And it looks like a fairly new cable I’m wondering if the wrong one was installed(length). I did get an original one from a guy and it’s on the way. But I like this one a lot better. I will see how much adjustment I have under there. But if I ordered a his/her cable for a 68 would that work ?


----------



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

So the nut is all the way to the front. I put the shifter all the way to the back and the transmission should be in 1st, I got under the car and I can move the tranny into 1 st easily and I can hear the cable move in the car. Is the cable to short? Also is clip on the right side of the bracket?


----------



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

I pulled the cable out and it’s 30” long from end to end


----------

